# Here are the difference between MES "30 Model #20070910 vs. #20071814



## dougb414 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello

I'm new to this forum & oh what a joy it is to gain other individuals knowledge and opinions regarding outdoor cooking equipment, tips, tricks, and techniques. I'm retired Air Force (24 yrs) and located in Florida.

 After doing some thorough reading here, I decided on the MES 30" Gen 1 smoker.  I purchased model #20071814 from ACE Hardware for a total of $140 (Sale price 149.99 minus $20 for signing up as reward member + $10 tax).  I had also purchased model #20070910 from Amazon for $160 total. Both were recently purchased within the last few days..

I mention all of this because a few here had asked the question what's the difference between the two?.

*Here are my observations:*

20071814 has a built in meat probe and control panel is domed shaped with 6 buttons and has 2 wiring harness attached (main body also has 2 connectors to correspond on top of unit).

20070910 does not have a built in probe and control panel is rectangular shaped with 5 buttons and 1 wiring harness attached (main body also 1 connector to correspond on top of unit).

20070910 - wiring harness connector has 4 wires (white, black, blue, red) 

20071814 main wiring harness has 5 wires (yellow wire added....my guess is to display temp reading of meat probe)

20071814 has a bonus kit added which includes a smoker cover, rib rack, and sausage hangar.

The back covers that's are riveted on have a different finishes

Pictures on boxes show door hinges are hidden while they are actually not.   

Again, please keep in mind these are *only my observations and no way implying *these are the standard for these model #s.

Hope some find this useful & thanks to all.

20070910 on left & 20071814 on right w/grill cover, rib rack, sausage hangar in front













1.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20071814 on left with shiny finish w/2 language stickers and 20070910 on right with brushed satin finish w/3 stickers













2.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






Note pics on boxes show hidden door hinges but here's actual door hinges....20071814 on right w/meat probe













3.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20071814 box...(That little diamond on the white sticker in the very upper left corner says Ace Hardware Corporation) these model # may be ACE specific units. The Ace store rep said these were just a special & are not normal inventory but 20070910 are with a current price of $229.99 













4.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20070910 Box













5.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20070910 top view with control panel with 1 wiring harness













6.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20071814 top view with control panel with 2 wiring harness













7.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20070910 body wiring harness w/4 wires













8.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015






20071814 with 2 harness connectors...Note 5 wires (Yellow added)













9.jpg



__ dougb414
__ Dec 10, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats on the two smokers and thanks for all the info,,, What is your next post?? Going to do a side by side run?? This will be interesting,, then a side by side smoke 

I will be watching how things turn out on this since I have the MES 20071816 I THINK,, I have temp probe in mine,, but I will have to go home and check now for sure

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## tgbell1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Great post!  I am also new here and was in a quandary as to which of those to buy, I end up pulling the trigger on the MES 30 from ACE.  I was wondering what the differences were, thanks for that excellent summary.  

I am set to smoke my first pork butt tomorrow!!


----------



## texfinn (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice first post. :welcome1:

My 20071914 from Cabela's ($139 on Black Friday) is exactly the same as the 20071814 Ace one, except for the rib and sausage racks. Pretty sure both of those are store specific part numbers.


----------



## nalez68 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for your post!!  I have had the 0910 model for about 8 years and have loved it however digital panel not displaying correctly for the last few years although i still manage to use it by almost guessing as some of the lights have gone out (many of them) making it difficult to see the actual temp and time  have set  it for.  I was looking around internet to find replacement part and found the ad for the 1814 at ACE and bought it yesterday.  as i thought price could NOT be beat plus all the extras it came with (rib racks, sausage hanger, cover) I didnt even know about the probe until i read your post as i didnt take it out of the box yet!

After  got home i realized model numbers were diff and thought maybe it was a model made specifically for ACE  i have plans on calling Masterbuilt today to have them confirm this.  I bought my original from Cabelas for around 200.00.  

Thanks again and HAPPY SMOKING TO ALL!!  In case anyone is not aware masterbuilt also makes a "cold smoking" attachment so that you can smoke cheese and some other fishes..i did not know this existed but stumbled over it on the net!! Amazon of course!!


----------

